# New car advice



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I sold my TT in February 2021 and thinking about getting another car. Yes, I've had no car for quite a while now. I'm looking for suggestions, although I have to warn you I'm looking for something boring. 

I'm looking to spend up to 10k on something VW UP - VW Polo sized and don't want it be be quick. I'm more focussed on wanting something reliable that's cheap to run and gets decent MPG. I remember once driving a MK4 Fiesta 1.25 and feeling like the power was just about right for me so would like something similar in terms of performance.

Preferably, something no newer than 2016, since I can get something that costs little to tax that way.

I look forward to hearing some suggestions.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

Honda Jazz, sorry but yes. My 06, 1100cc, 100k+miles drove like a new car. Light controls, comfortable, masses of room and great fuel economy, enough power, engines like being worked, which 99% of previous owners never have, plus jap relability. A bit pricey though.


----------



## Mark-TT (Mar 29, 2014)

Good shout. They're not the best looking cars but seem to get reasonable reviews. Compared to something like a Fiesta how does it compare for servicing and parts costs?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Get an electric car on lease.


----------



## ElaisaJohnny (7 mo ago)

Mark-TT said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I sold my TT in February 2021 and thinking about getting another car. Yes, I've had no car for quite a while now. I'm looking for suggestions, although I have to warn you I'm looking for something boring.
> 
> ...


Did you buy it? Sorry, I didn't finish the thread.


----------



## Squat (7 mo ago)

Seat Leon.
I have a 2017 1.2 TSI.
Quite nippy and economical. 
I had two diesel Leons prior to this.
Now that I got the TT I want to 
move the Leon.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Mk6 fiesta is a great little car, wife has the 140bhp red edition which is great fun to drive without been too expensive to run, lesser hp models with the 1.0L engine would be a good buy imho


----------



## EssexRob (Nov 7, 2021)

Commenting on the two cars you mentioned….for two and a half years I worked part time for British Car Auctions, inspecting and collecting end of lease cars on behalf of over 30 leasing companies so have driven just about everything out there and can say the VW Up or it’s Skoda or Seat siblings are good to drive and remarkably refined for such a small car. Can’t comment on reliability though and probably no better than most VW Audi group products, which is not the best. As for Fiesta’s, like most Fords they handle sweetly and are fun to drive. For the age you will be looking at, avoid the 1.0 Ecoboost examples because unless regularly maintained they gained a reputation for destroying themselves (hence the nickname Ecoboom!)

Toyota Yaris or it’s smaller stablemate the Aygo would be worth a look (in fact my brother has an Aygo he’s had from new and it’s now covered 170,000 miles and given him little trouble mechanically - just of an age now where rust is needing attention).

Hyundai i10/i20 probably reliable but oh so boring to drive.

Get out and drive as many cars as you fancy to see what suits you best and buy on condition and history. Please avoid anything Vauxhall - simply awful!


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

EssexRob said:


> Commenting on the two cars you mentioned….for two and a half years I worked part time for British Car Auctions, inspecting and collecting end of lease cars on behalf of over 30 leasing companies so have driven just about everything out there and can say the VW Up or it’s Skoda or Seat siblings are good to drive and remarkably refined for such a small car. Can’t comment on reliability though and probably no better than most VW Audi group products, which is not the best. As for Fiesta’s, like most Fords they handle sweetly and are fun to drive. For the age you will be looking at, avoid the 1.0 Ecoboost examples because unless regularly maintained they gained a reputation for destroying themselves (hence the nickname Ecoboom!)
> 
> Toyota Yaris or it’s smaller stablemate the Aygo would be worth a look (in fact my brother has an Aygo he’s had from new and it’s now covered 170,000 miles and given him little trouble mechanically - just of an age now where rust is needing attention).
> 
> ...


Shame really about the ecoboost engines becuase the Fiesta a nice car inside and out provided its not been poverty spec'd. I have also heard its hard to find a garage willing to work on them too.

Agree with Hyundai, drive the latest i20 once on a 100 odd mile drive and they are great cars. Just not fun car but they are easy to drive.

In regards to avoiding Vauxhall most likley best avoiding the PSA group as a whole


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Robw516 said:


> Shame really about the ecoboost engines becuase the Fiesta a nice car inside and out provided its not been poverty spec'd. I have also heard its hard to find a garage willing to work on them too.
> 
> Agree with Hyundai, drive the latest i20 once on a 100 odd mile drive and they are great cars. Just not fun car but they are easy to drive.
> 
> In regards to avoiding Vauxhall most likley best avoiding the PSA group as a whole


The Ecoboost issue was sorted....a coolant pipe was the weak point as it was originally prone to corrosion causing a sudden loss of coolant and the engine problem.... Easy to check when buying one, pipe should fully coated/corrosion proofed on newer models.









Ford Ecoboost engine recall – what you need to know


Ford says it will compensate owners of Ecoboost-engined cars after some suffer sudden engine failure and others burst into flames




www.whatcar.com


----------



## Foplint (1 mo ago)

thanks for the really helpful tips


----------

